

Bork Night – A Series of Successful Failures - mopoke
http://techblog.realestate.com.au/2012/02/bork-night-a-series-of-successful-failures/

======
SinFulNard
Pretty cool. Going to model a similar session next week internally to see how
it rolls within a support team environment.

